# SG SL in stock



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Cupojoes - SG SL in stock in bulk, Good luck.


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Price went up I see. 1 pound Price: $73.58


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

wow only one type. this SG shipment was really weak.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

mars had it for $50.

damn, cupjoes be bending people over.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

User Name said:


> mars had it for $50.
> 
> damn, cupjoes be bending people over.


price gouging at its best. their prices are always high I have yet to use them and dont plan on using them in the future.


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

They are still in stock for a reason. Those prices are waay too high. At that price you can get twice as much of an almost equally good tobacco.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

I was going to be sad cause I'm @ work & can't get online to snag some. But @ that price. Yeah ill have to pass. I honestly hope people are breaking down & paying that ridiculous price.... Hopefully some will pop up elsewhere or they'll be forced to drop the price if people aren't paying it....


----------



## gpearson (Jun 1, 2010)

Yeowch. I'm torn - I have wanted to try Squadron Leader since I first heard of it - but I'm not going to support somewhere that is gouging.


----------



## keen smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

lol @ cupojoes, failure of an etailer

seriously, I've ordered so much tobacco online and never once from that site - not hard to understand when you see this


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I have to say I'm torn on this one. Instinctively I agree with what you guys are saying, but then again I wonder if the etailers aren't getting tired of selling the SG blends and Penzance and Stonehaven for reasonable prices and then seeing people resell it on eBay for two or three times their prices. I do appreciate the retailers that are trying to hold the line on pricing, and I'll continue to support them, but I just thought I'd throw this out for another perspective. I think this might be another way that eBay sales are going to hurt us all in the end. I think we are going to see the prices rise on all of these hard to find/low production amount blends. After all, the price at Mars went up nearly 70% this time, and smokingpipes.com raised their prices as well. Not this much I grant you, but Cup o Joes has always had higher prices than Mars and smokingpipes.com. I guess in the end the proof will be in the pudding. It will be interesting to see if they sell out at this price. It's all relative in a way. Peretti's charges $72 a pound for Somerset Slices, for example.


----------



## Nicolas J. Pug (Apr 21, 2009)

Isn't that about twice the price from a year ago?


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Nicolas J. Pug said:


> Isn't that about twice the price from a year ago?


Yep. Even Mars went up about 70% from the last time SG arrived in the US, and their prices where the lowest around last year I believe.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

And honestly, $73.58 per pound isn't all that bad.

If you break down the price of IF, UF, 3P's, or IO from smokingpipes.com, the 1 lb price would be $81.92.

There was a forewarning that when SG blends started showing up, the price may be higher than what it was last time. Besides that CoJ's is always higher than Mars or smokingpipes. I don't see this as gouging, and I don't think we should be accusing them of it.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Natedogg said:


> And honestly, $73.58 per pound isn't all that bad.
> 
> If you break down the price of IF, UF, 3P's, or IO from smokingpipes.com, the 1 lb price would be $81.92.
> 
> There was a forewarning that when SG blends started showing up, the price may be higher than what it was last time. Besides that CoJ's is always higher than Mars or smokingpipes. I don't see this as gouging, and I don't think we should be accusing them of it.


cant really use tin prices. I highly doubt the stuck with their margins for other tobaccos on this one. instead of say a 20-30% it looks more like 100% that is gouging in my book when the demand is high so they raise the price. Just like bottled water in japan. the vendors paid the same amount for the water but now it is double the price being sold as.


----------



## Cpuless (Aug 8, 2009)

It really comes down to the question of which part of the distribution chain caused the prices to go up. Did the e-tailers up their prices or was it S&G doing it? How about the regional distributors?  Most likely it was all three to some extent. I don't think we can nail any one e-tailer for price gouging without knowing this info for certain. 

Will I pay $73 for bulk S&G? Probably not, but that's another story all together...


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I don't think this can really be compared to selling water after a natural disaster. It's pipe tobacco after all, not something we need to survive. (Although, sometimes I do think I'd die if I didn't have any Irish Flake or St. Bruno  ) Honestly, I can't say that if the demand was high for something I was selling I wouldn't raise the price if that's what the market would bear and it was basically a luxury good and not a staple needed under an emergency situation.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Firedawg said:


> cant really use tin prices. I highly doubt the stuck with their margins for other tobaccos on this one. instead of say a 20-30% it looks more like 100% that is gouging in my book when the demand is high so they raise the price. Just like bottled water in japan. the vendors paid the same amount for the water but now it is double the price being sold as.


Not sure why tin prices don't count, we pay the high prices anyway because it's good tobacco (for the most part). SG bulk isn't any different.

So I will use a bulk comparison. G&H Bulk Cherry Twist Unsliced on smokingpipes.com is $66.09 per lb. Brown Bogie from Mars is $71.50 per lb.

My point is we pay high prices for other tobaccos, why not this? We have been waiting for SG blends to show up forever, but now that they are trickling in, everyone is unhappy about the prices. Supply and demand, this is what it's all about. If demand is high and supply is low, the prices WILL go up.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Natedogg said:


> Not sure why tin prices don't count, we pay the high prices anyway because it's good tobacco (for the most part). SG bulk isn't any different.
> 
> So I will use a bulk comparison. G&H Bulk Cherry Twist Unsliced on smokingpipes.com is $66.09 per lb. Brown Bogie from Mars is $71.50 per lb.
> 
> My point is we pay high prices for other tobaccos, why not this?


That was also my point with mentioning that Peretti's sells Somerset Slices for $72 a pound and there's no distributer involved as it is a house blend.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

I dont think SG is the one really marking their stuff up but the etailers are. As for the ropes they take a lot more in manufacturing and have been consistant in pricing. This is a personal preferance with me as I have made the choice not to use COJ. It is your choice to pay or not to pay. I will spend my money with the etailers who take care of me and COJ doesnt seem to want that. 

If the manufacturing or raw materials cost goes up a business will offset the cost with price increase. SG has kept their pricing down with small adjustments. COJ's price increase seems exhuberant in my eyes. Mars made a price increase but not even close to what COJ's was. COJ was almost 50% higher than Mars.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

Natedogg said:


> Not sure why tin prices don't count, we pay the high prices anyway because it's good tobacco (for the most part). SG bulk isn't any different.
> 
> So I will use a bulk comparison. G&H Bulk Cherry Twist Unsliced on smokingpipes.com is $66.09 per lb. Brown Bogie from Mars is $71.50 per lb.
> 
> My point is we pay high prices for other tobaccos, why not this? We have been waiting for SG blends to show up forever, but now that they are trickling in, everyone is unhappy about the prices. Supply and demand, this is what it's all about. If demand is high and supply is low, the prices WILL go up.


I guess we can't use tin pricing because SG isn't releasing any tins. Also take into Account some cost is the tin itself....

As for pricing. The 250g boxes are about $30. That's 500g for two which weighs in over a pound....

Now some very valid points. SG IMO is definitely a premium tobacco so perhaps its just die time to start selling @ CoJs pricing. However they seem to be the on.y ones selling this incredibly high. It makes me reconsider my stance & if all else fails this time around I'd probably pay their pricing next.....


----------



## Black (Feb 3, 2011)

Honestly, at first I was in shock when I called COJ up.78 for a pound of FVF. I only bought a half, but I wanted it and didn't take the chance of missing it. Now the other five pounds I got from mars was well priced, consistent with others. But I didn't catch what I wanted in time.

Supply and demand in my eyes.


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

I did get some FVF this round but this is the last time I will compete for a premium tobacco other than Stoney. The waiting and checking is time consuming and really no fun. I am going to stick with my trusted favorites from GL Pease and C&D from now on. Other than Stoney I have found many blends made here in America that can replace most highly sought after blends.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Ummmm...wasn't this the same board that had the thread with everybody saying how they'd be willing to pay more for SG products just the other day?  Or am I on two separate sites?


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

ok now that I'm home and not on my phone... 

to me this is them sticking it to the die hards. The pricing for a pound definitely doesn't seem right. At least the 250g box is about right in line with what it should be but that Pound bag is definitely way overpriced. Here's how they're sticking the die hards though. Limit One per Customer on each item, this is a good thing however.... the 250g box is $34.86 which is pretty reasonable. the Pound however is $73.58. 28 grams in an ounce, 16 ounces in a pound. The pound gets you 448 Grams So not only are you paying more but you're actually getting less tobacco in the process!! but by limiting to 1 purchase per customer you don't even have the option to get 500 Grams (2x 250g box) for $69.72. Instead you're forced to pay approx $4 more and get the equivalent of 1 tin less tobacco.... Of course next time SG is released I wouldn't be surprised to see $40 for 250g and $80 per pound

I did miss marscigars because I was @ work Monday night. By the time I got home I was only able to get 250g of Perfection and 1lb of Navy Flake ($52.95). I talked to smokingpipes today and they told me they had a waiting list so long that nothing came up online. their stock was sold to the list. I'm not exactly sure what their pricing was on most blends. However in talking to them today they tried selling me what they did have. They were asking $30ish for 250g and $50's for a pound. All they had was Brown Rope, Kendal Cream and something else so I didn't ask for specific prices I was tempted to buy Kendal Cream. I want to try Kendal Cream but don't want 250g. Nor do I want to spend that much right now after all the cigars and other purchases this week. It is a shame SG isn't releasing any tins at all though. That being said she added my name to the list for SL and 1792 Flake. I'm a bit torn now. CoJ does have 250g so I'm tempted to pull the trigger and get some. Who knows when my next opportunity to get some will be and having sampled it now I absolutely love it and definitely need some to smoke. :tu


----------



## shotokun16 (Jul 5, 2010)

I think thats the other site... But it seems like cupofjoes e-tailer is similar to cigar.com. People who are transitioning from the cigar side to the pipe tobacco side know what i'm talking. (e.g. Anejo #77 AKA sharks $25-$30 a stick! oh comon )

I mean i know its rare and it falls under the laws of demand, but have some self control.  Tobacco is a luxury not a necessity. 

By the way i calculated the difference between marscigars.com and cup of joes (250g SGVF). Cup of joes is $13 more!!! (including USPS shipping to California) than mars! Comon thats a l ot of money. I know its scarce but we gotta watch our pockets unless you're a Rockefeller.


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

grrrr I will never find my tins of SL anymore. I called a bunch of etailers today again just to make sure and I am on the waiting list at least. 

Oh I wish Ebay was back up and running so I could just buy it off of there...


----------



## FlimFlammery (Feb 25, 2011)

MarkC said:


> Ummmm...wasn't this the same board that had the thread with everybody saying how they'd be willing to pay more for SG products just the other day? Or am I on two separate sites?


I was thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

MarkC said:


> Ummmm...wasn't this the same board that had the thread with everybody saying how they'd be willing to pay more for SG products just the other day? Or am I on two separate sites?


I guess COJ's reads this forum  also the I think they were talking about SG charging more not 1 etailer charging more than the rest.:kev:


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Something is up with the 250g boxes vs the 1lb packages. Even at Mars the 2 250g packages were cheaper than 1 1lb package, which is why I got 2 of the 250 which you could do there. Just to clarify smokingpipes was offering the Brown Rope #4 for $63.29 which is the only blend I know specifically about. Again, I'm not criticizing them. I don't see anything wrong with a vendor getting what they can for a hard to find product. As for Cup o Joes, they've always been a more expensive option, so I'm not surprised to find it so with this. You just don't go to Cup o Joes for low prices or good shipping terms. For example, I paid $40 for 8oz of Stonehaven shipped from them this last go around (which I thought was worth it, and I guess it was as they sold out in about 20 minutes), whereas a few days later I got 2 8oz bags shipped from Mars for around $50 (which I thought was a *very* good deal) as they held their price on Stonehaven this go around. To me, it's just a matter of supply and demand. If the price on SG products rises too high they won't sell it and then they'll drop the price. Simple as that. What's interesting is that all the etailers seem to have raised their SG prices this time, just by different amounts. I'm hoping Ted from smokingpipes will let us know if this was because of increases in the supply chain or just supply and demand catching up with things. Either way, I'm fine with it. It's a rare, in demand product and I'd rather see the etailers, distributers and SG themselves make the money rather than the eBay resellers.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

MarkC said:


> Ummmm...wasn't this the same board that had the thread with everybody saying how they'd be willing to pay more for SG products just the other day? Or am I on two separate sites?


You are so right on this one. I'm the one who brought this up and I was nearly envicerated for mentioning it by the stampede of people saying they were willing to pay more since SG was so underpriced! It was so bad I had to clarify that I wasn't criticizing anyone, just giving a head's up!


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Like has been said, COJs has always been a more expensive option. I'm actually ok with their prices. The market will dictate if they are too high or not.

I know if I had the $ to spare I would have no issues paying this much for it.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 6, 2011)

If you can't afford it start a group buy.

If you think it's too expensive - wait and see if it sells out. If it does, it's not too expensive - if it sits around at that price for a week then they're losing money.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

MarkC said:


> Ummmm...wasn't this the same board that had the thread with everybody saying how they'd be willing to pay more for SG products just the other day? Or am I on two separate sites?


You are absolutely right Mark. I'm kind of surprised by everyone's reaction. I think the issue here really isn't the price as much as it is the source. COJ's customer service lacks a little bit. I can guarantee you that if SP or P&C had similar prices, there wouldn't have been such an uproar about it. COJ's has always been more expensive and you KNOW you're going to pay more. Whereas Mar's has always been one of the best priced etailers out there.

Here's a different take on it. I called "my private source" today and found out he'd gotten a small quantity of SG in yesterday. He answered and I told him who I was and he knew what I was calling for. LOL

Anyway, I asked what he'd gotten in and it was all 250g and 1lb boxes. He said, "I'm a little embarrassed and not happy at all with the prices though." Apparently, what he paid was pretty high. He was selling 1lb bags for $68 and some change. He said, "David, I can't sell it any cheaper and actually make any money from it though." Keep in mind, I hadn't said anything about the prices at this point. But he was really upset that he was having to charge that much for it.

So, is it the retailer/etailers jacking up the price? I tend to trust this guy. (Obviously or I wouldn't be buying from him.) So I'm thinking it's not their fault. It's either SG or it's the suppliers that are doing the jacking up. Or a bit of both. Fuel prices being what they are right now isn't helping. Shipping's got to be a killer. COJ's a different story. They're always higher and if you've shopped around, you know that. COJ's still has 1lb bags left too while everyone else sold out in minutes/hours.

And don't forget the quote I started this post with....SG's always been one helluva gem for the price it's been. We can still complain about COJ's until they get their prices and CS comprable to our other precious etailers. But SG is still a fair price for the quality we're getting!

Oh, and I'm gone for the weekend to my niece's 5th birthday party! So I'll see everyone Sunday. Maybe tomorrow but don't count on it.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

David,

Thoughtful reply as always and I concur. What your source said is interesting. I figured as much as all the vendors had raised their prices, but it's good to get some info from the source. SG was a great deal and it was great back in the day when you could get it without to much hassle, but as they say no good thing lasts forever. Have fun at the party!


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

Yes Mark I wasn't commenting on the price of SG. That is what it is. I am upset over the price difference that COJ has over the rest of the bigger online retailers.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

But it's no different than anything else CoJ's carries, so bringing it up as an issue is kind of moot since it's an issue with everything else they sell. It's almost like complaining about the price different between a loaded GMC Yukon and a Cadillac Escallade. You know they are both the exact same truck, but the Escallade will always cost more because it has the Cadillac nameplate on it, some fake wood trim, and people will pay the price no matter what.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, it's all gone now. Only took around 24 hours.


----------



## VFD421 (Nov 8, 2008)

For those that like SL try 4noggins, appears to be in stock there.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

VFD421 said:


> For those that like SL try 4noggins, appears to be in stock there.


only in pounds!! Sigh... I just want 250g right now, Lol. I was forced to buy a pound of Navy Flake already just to get some... wth! $59 a pound isn't half bad. Might as well. With SL under my belt I can worry about finding a few pipes to smoke out of and some racks to keep them rested. Already have a good solid group of baccy I love now. thanks for the heads up


----------



## gpearson (Jun 1, 2010)

Now OOS at 4noggins too.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

gpearson said:


> Now OOS at 4noggins too.


Sorry newb question here, but what is OOS? Thanks!


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

donovanrichardson said:


> Sorry newb question here, but what is OOS? Thanks!


Out of Supply


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

For what it's worth, it seems to me I paid $2 a tin, sans hardly any tobacco tax, maybe even $2.50, back in the 60s and 70s. I don't remember the price changing, but maybe it went up during that time. Whatever, pretty sure it wasn't $1 or even $1.50. In any case, $2 is a bit over $11 now, in constant 1970 dollars, so the Dunhill tins still cost about what they did then, even though I think they were 2 oz instead of 1.75 oz. I think tobacco prices are merely catching up with inflation, not leading the curve. 

Of course, somebody will immediately come up with a definitive quote of tobacco prices, a can of Dunhill RY for 25c or something in 1970 and my argument will totally collapse in the face of irritating facts.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

sounds7 said:


> Out of Supply


Ah thank you Brian! Talk about me looking like a moron lol


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

donovanrichardson said:


> Ah thank you Brian! Talk about me looking like a moron lol


No you don't. Really why not just type the word "out"? same effort and with more comprehension from readers.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

for someone who posted in this thread:

9405 5036 9930 0048 4626 78

enjoy!


----------



## gpearson (Jun 1, 2010)

sounds7 said:


> No you don't. Really why not just type the word "out"? same effort and with more comprehension from readers.


Sorry about that, I was typing it on my blackberry, which is a utter pain in the ass to use for typing 

damn corporate leash!


----------

